# Juliette Pochin



## dai (Jun 15, 2008)

Have you heard Juliette Pochin sing?....she is a stunningly talented Mezzo Soprano with the most beautiful voice....born in Wales and based in the UK. 
She has featured in many operatic roles.
Her debut album "Venezia" features some stunningly clever *vocal* versions of Vivaldi  
She has a new album out later this year.
You can find out more at her amusing and very clever website: www.juliettepochin.com. (Venezia" has its own section with a lovely video filmed in Venice. 
If you register for the forum/ site there is currently a free track download available, there is a forum for comments,
Dai


----------



## dai (Jun 15, 2008)

Juliette has some wonderful news on her website...go to www.juliettepochin.com and when you have entered the virtual home go to page two of her diary


----------

